
Ask HN: Anyone used a PR person or company? - amac
I&#x27;ve launched my startup&#x27;s website (legendwearable.com) and I&#x27;m trying to do marketing in addition to product, operations etc but I need help.<p>Has anyone used a PR firm for their startup? If you have, would you recommend it?
======
drrob
We've used a local PR firm for our UK e-learning business (tuitionkit.com). We
got a few newspots in local papers and the like, but nothing too
groundbreaking that put us on the map. I'm not entirely sure it's the perfect
fit for us.

The key point about engaging PR folks is that the longer you give them in
advance of launch the better. We contacted them about 2 months before we
launched (we launched back in April, so it was February time) and they said
they like at least a 6 month run up to do the best job they can.

~~~
amac
Thanks for the reply. We haven't really got a sufficiently large budget for
marketing as it is so perhaps we should try and see how far we can go without
one. (knowing we'll need one later anyway)

